# Thermostate Jumps 2 Degrees And Cycles The Unit



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

My SOB has a digital thermostat and the last trip out it started to jump between 70 deg and 72 deg at random but frequently. This would cause the A/C to kick on then kick off immediately. If it cycled too fast it would not come on. If I lower the temp it stays on normally until it reaches the set temp then does the same again with the new set temp so I believe the main unit is working properly.

Anyone seen this? Does it sound like the thermostat electronics gone bad? I am not sure if the later and 5th wheel Outbacks have a similar thermostat or not but someone here (the oricle of all camping knowledege) may know what the problem is. I suspect it could apply to even home units as well.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Have not seen this, but the thermostat is very easy to replace, even with a household unit.

I removed the Dometic manual thermo and installed a digital thermo I had laying around the house.

Works great, no jumps like your having.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Make sure one of your A/C vents isn't aimed or blowing towards your thermostat.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

We are camping again this week so I will see what it does this time. I know there is no vent near it to quickly change the actual temperature. I could stand there and watch it jump up and down at random way to fst for an actual temperature change.

If it happends again I think its in the thermostat electronics so I'll have to have it changed. Oh the bugs of new campers.


----------



## Bulldawg (Nov 11, 2009)

OutbackPM said:


> We are camping again this week so I will see what it does this time. I know there is no vent near it to quickly change the actual temperature. I could stand there and watch it jump up and down at random way to fst for an actual temperature change.
> 
> If it happends again I think its in the thermostat electronics so I'll have to have it changed. Oh the bugs of new campers.


I have seen the same thing happen to residential thermostats. In those cases it was always a faulty thermostat. I replaced them and the problem never came back. I also just installed a Honeywell Pro3000 digital thermostat in my 2010 Outback.


----------

